# What I'm innocent



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no idea why there is a napkin hanging out of my mouth.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

And her pleading her case with the napkin still in place


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see a napkin? I just see a blotch on the picture, must be a dirty camera screen. No worries 8)


----------

